# Northstar tools



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I see Northstar still has their website. Am I wrong in thinking they went out of business? 
http://www.northstartool.com/default.html


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I was also under the impression that Northstar was out of business. A few of the online drywall tool stores still have a couple of their items for sale. I noticed this the other day. I'm guessing by the limited amount of Northstar tools that they did offer that they would be older stock.


----------

